
Ask HN: YC W2017 Applications. Who got invited/accepted? - traviswingo
List your startup below! Let us know if you got the invite&#x2F;acceptance!
======
will_brown
Rejected: MedicareMTM.com

Customer: Walmart Health & Wellness

Founders: James Brown, M.D.; Andy Megna, RPh, PharmD; Will Brown, Esq.

IP: Patent pending business method to facilitate Medication Therapy Management
in real-time. (e-scripts for MTM)

------
RBBronson123
Just invited: 70MillionJobs.com

~~~
franrimoldi
Best of lucks. I think what you're doing is awesome.

~~~
sagivo
thank you, we're very excited to do that!

------
tatvamasi
Invited as well - Trail Answers - trail.finitepaths.com

------
angeliyuson
Invited as well: todobot.io

~~~
sunaljain
Todobot looks really awesome! best of luck

